# Bass Report Near Opp,AL



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't usually post my reports but after seeing try'ns I figured I'd give him and everyone else a report to look at. I went up to our cabin up North East of Opp and did a little bass fishing last weekend before that front. We have a 30 acre lake that we stoked 4 years ago. I only fished for a few hours but I caught a few quality bass. The first fish I caught was 4.5lbs the second was 7lbs and the 3rd was 8lbs per boga grip. That front had the good ones biting. Caught a dozen fish or so. All fish were caught on Zoom baby brush hog Alabama Craw color.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

nice bass for sure


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dang.....that some fat bass there, they must be eatin some good fish food. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Dang.....that some fat bass there, they must be eatin some good fish food.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


Eating those bream, shiners, fathead that we put in there. Also, there are three creeks that come into this thing so whatever comes down those as well. 

Here are some other pics. My daughter caught this 7.5lber a few weeks before and I caught a 6.5lber that same day. Also, some other random pics.







This one here was from the spring. Almost 8lbs. 23"


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cute!! Teach when they're small and you'll have a fishin gal forever.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that's what I call a stem-winder report with great photos. Hope we will be seeing more down the road.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I wish I could catch bass like that in Frank Jackson.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

billyb said:


> Thanks for posting. I wish I could catch bass like that in Frank Jackson.




We're about 10 minutes from frank Jackson. I have yet to fish that lake though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice indeed! And a darling baby girl.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice fish. I'll pay to fish there. I grew up in Troy Al, had a fun childhood fishing local stocked farm ponds. Don't get that action down here in the panhandle as much.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Solid fishies and precious memories fer the baby gurl too!!! Great job!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Great fish, great pics, and great smiles. Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks like you have a quality fishery! making me drool over those slob bass!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Great to see kids holding up fish with a big ole smile.....nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I for one appreciate it but I was hoping for more like "we tried hard but they weren't biting" or "I hung a big one but he got off". Haha. Those pics kinda hurt lol


----------

